# Pope Francis Addresses Congress.



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

did anyone else watch it yet? what did everyone think of the event.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

What happened to "separation of church and state"? Bunch of damned hypocrites all in one place.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The concept of "separation of church and state" is a lie. 7 words taken from one of Jefferson's letters, out of context, written to a congregation in Connecticut to assuage the fears that the Federal Government would determine and mandate who to worship and the content of sermons. Jefferson wrote that the Federal Government would never be able to do so do to a wall that separated the two entities so as to preserve religious freedom. 

The Popes speech to me was a mix of left wing politics and Church doctrine. Capitalism has done more to raise man's condition that any other economic system. We have always had climate change on this plant. For instance 4 ice ages. When each ended we had global warming. I was raised Catholic but I have trouble going along with all the Pope is stating. I am going to respectfully disagree and leave it there.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Didn't listen to anything he said but I am sure tired of hearing about it from the news media. When it comes down to it the pope is irrelivent. The world will do what it's going to do irregardless of what he preaches.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Why doesn't he pack it up and vamoose back to the Vatican where they care what he thinks and says. I want my TV back.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I especially love the lecture this dipwad gave to Congress about embracing illegal immigrants when the Vatican (A sovereign nation) has thick high walls to keep unwanted people out...all this after his love fest with the Castro's in Cuba. If that doesn't make you a believer that he is mentally ill, his socialist global warming spew of nonsense will...that and the fact that he presides over the second largest group of serial pedophiliacs (next to islamists).

I'd start a tweeateristic feed to get everyone to sign a petition to get this fool sent back to the **** in Italy yesterday but I have no idea how to access this tweeater thing that the young folks be talking about. 

(PS its OK that I call the Eyetalians **** since my great grandfather Guiseppe Slipi came through Ellis Island in 19 Aught 2. Its kinda like the colored folk calling each other that word that would probably get me banned again. Ha)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This pope is a South American Socialist. He always has been always will be. He has a political agenda and I fear not a God based one. He does not like America and has not hidden that. His view is not to raise others up but to bring everyone down.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Didn't listen to anything he said but I am sure tired of hearing about it from the news media. When it comes down to it the pope is irrelivent. The world will do what it's going to do irregardless of what he preaches.


I think you should pay attention to The Pope, for history teaches his actions have consequences. The World will do what it wants to do regardless, but it's The Popes reaction and the Catholic Europe that you need to watch closely. Very closely so you know when SHTF


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Look at the reaction The Pope is causing here. Just think what the ********* reaction will be after a call back to Christian values

This is history.
Crusades - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When Franky was first appointed, I had high hopes that the Catholic church would be realigned to proper and Godly teachings. His first year was great! He made fools of his bishops who were too rooted in tradition, he ousted that one who'd made a lavish life for himself with church donations, and broke barriers that other popes had erected to separate themselves from the people.

Then, Grima Wormtongue slinks in and starts whispering.
Something changed in the pontiff's message. At first, he disguised it with pretty words, and interlaced it with other topics. Now, however, it's become a full frontal assault.
The U.S. should accept illegal immigrants "because the pilgrims were immigrants", and climate change must be dealt with immediately.

This man did away with the bullet-proof "pope mobile" because he ascertained that if he was ever assassinated, that would be God's plan.
Somehow that logic doesn't carry over into the climate change arena. If the man believes God's hand guides all things, then who is he to stand in the way and demand we attempt to alter God's plan for the planet?
The arrogance of man has crept into Papa's heart.
It will be his downfall.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Keep in mind the pope is infallible! He has the ear of God and has a strong connection with him and is the spiritual leader of the Roman Catholic church. Yes, the church that was formed by Jesus Christ himself and the first pope was Peter himself! I don't think it's fair to say you think he has a mental interest just because he does not agree with they typical US Government agenda. Even if he was in Cuba does not mean he supports the leadership of Cuba, but he can STILL have influence to treat the people with more respect. I also thought it was pretty funny how he came by congress told them what to do and even refused to eat with them. Instead he ate with the homeless. When the pope talks about capitalism light I figure he was talking about this little person..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Keep in mind the pope is infallible! He has the ear of God and has a strong connection with him and is the spiritual leader of the Roman Catholic church. Yes, the church that was formed by Jesus Christ himself and the first pope was Peter himself! I don't think it's fair to say you think he has a mental interest just because he does not agree with they typical US Government agenda. Even if he was in Cuba does not mean he supports the leadership of Cuba, but he can STILL have influence to treat the people with more respect. I also thought it was pretty funny how he came by congress told them what to do and even refused to eat with them. Instead he ate with the homeless. When the pope talks about capitalism light I figure he was talking about this little person.


Nothing in the rest of scripture describes a hierarchy of man to reach the ear of God.
To believe that Christ would start a lineage of men, picked by other men, as the cornerstone of his church, is a bit ridiculous.
But I digress...

I'm completely content to let the pope do pope things, and tell his followers what to do. No problem.
What I have a HUGE problem with, is his attempt to cast influence on my country's government as a whole, coming before congress, and telling us we must change our ways.

He is fine to accept the will of God if he is ever assassinated, but not when it comes to God's control over his own creation.
Poppycock!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Pope is a man not a god. He is a messenger. There is not one righteous among you. Like all men he has faults. He may believe his socialist message is right. That does not make it so. Bring everyone down to a low level is not caring raising them up is. With all it has to offer why is South America still such a mess? Socialism that is why.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope the pope does not have faults, he is infallible! Keep in mind this word is only a test, so it does not matter what happens to this world during the test. The after life there won't be a United States. Just a dictatorship, and that leader is GOD! I suggest you guys start reading your bibles and prepairing for God's law, US law will not be the law of the land forever. Unless you are muslims or non-believers then I guess continue on with whatever it is that you believe.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Wall to wall coverage-- after a while it gets boring.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

So, what did the magic man in white have to say?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Nope the pope does not have faults, he is infallible!....


A simple question; Are you being serious with the above statement or being facetious?


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

he may have personal faults but when it comes to leading the church he is infallible, and has the ear of God making sure he leads the church in the direction that God wants. This world will one day perish and expire. God will not, love your country but DON'T love your country over your God. God is greater than America always remember that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> he may have personal faults but when it comes to leading the church he is infallible, and has the ear of God making sure he leads the church in the direction that God wants. This world will one day perish and expire. God will not, love your country but DON'T love your country over your God. God is greater than America always remember that.


Huh??


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

personal faults, like maybe he might sleep in to long and be late to church or eat to much at dinner or forget to sweep the floor... but when it comes to church business he is infallible, meaning that God is speaking to him directly and will not allow him to lead his church astray. There is nothing greater than the power of God, and Jesus Christ who died for our sins. Jesus started the Roman Catholic Church and gave the keys to of the church to Peter the 1st Catholic Church pope. From there on there has always been a pope who has the ear of God.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> personal faults, like maybe he might sleep in to long and be late to church or eat to much at dinner or forget to sweep the floor... but when it comes to church business he is infallible, meaning that God is speaking to him directly and will not allow him to lead his church astray. There is nothing greater than the power of God, and Jesus Christ who died for our sins. Jesus started the Roman Catholic Church and gave the keys to of the church to Peter the 1st Catholic Church pope. From there on there has always been a pope who has the ear of God.


This has not happened to me often in my 54 years, but I must admit that I am at a loss of words.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> This has not happened to me often in my 54 years, but I must admit that I am at a loss of words.


are you not a Christian? have you not prayed to God or Jesus before? If you pray to God or Jesus they can help guild you in life. I have always found that they are willing to help me, and they will gladly help you too! All you need to do is ask and pray to them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> are you not a Christian? have you not prayed to God or Jesus before? If you pray to God or Jesus they can help guild you in life. I have always found that they are willing to help me, and they will gladly help you too! All you need to do is ask and pray to them.


I have a personal relationship with my God and pray daily...... but I do not believe for one second that following words describe the pope - " but when it comes to church business he is infallible, meaning that God is speaking to him directly and will not allow him to lead his church astray".

Stay tuned with a watchful eye. I firmly believe this man is part of the "Great Deceit".


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I have a personal relationship with my God and pray daily...... but I do not believe for one second that following words describe the pope - " but when it comes to church business he is infallible, meaning that God is speaking to him directly and will not allow him to lead his church astray".
> 
> Stay tuned with a watchful eye. I firmly believe this man is part of the "Great Deceit".


Keep in mind he was elected from a huge pool of cardinals. They only get to be cardinals after devoting there life to Jesus Christ. They are not young men because they have spent their entire lives proving their worth and commitment to Jesus Christ. I don't see how he could be deceiving everyone. Although in the end of times there is the antichrist I don't think the pope is that person. Who know if it turns out he is the anti christ then the second coming of christ will be almost upon us! I'm glad that you have a relationship with God and I hope you can continue to keep your faith growing stronger!  Have a blessed night and thanks for sharing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Keep in mind he was elected from a huge pool of cardinals. They only get to be cardinals after devoting there life to Jesus Christ. They are not young men because they have spent their entire lives proving their worth and commitment to Jesus Christ. I don't see how he could be deceiving everyone. Although in the end of times there is the antichrist I don't think the pope is that person. Who know if it turns out he is the anti christ then the second coming of christ will be almost upon us! I'm glad that you have a relationship with God and I hope you can continue to keep your faith growing stronger!  Have a blessed night and thanks for sharing.


Buggy, I sincerely believe you are likely a real nice guy. I hope you have a blessed night also. Godspeed to you.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Many popes were horrible human beings. The pope is a man the reads the same book as many of us. He is a leader no more.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I believe it was a big hypocrite in a room full of hypocrites. He tells us we need to stop climate change/global warming yet he flies all over the world on a big ass PRIVATE jet. He also tells us we need to help the poor while the vatican is strewn with priceless art and artifacts.

Oh, and you guys will love this. Next month the Pope is dropping his own music CD. It's a CD of his speeches set to "pop" music. And the best part....."some" of the proceeds will go to charity. REALLY!?! Only some? You have got to be kidding me!

Pope Francis to Release Pop-Rock Album 'Wake Up!' | Rolling Stone


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I believe it was a big hypocrite in a room full of hypocrites. He tells us we need to stop climate change/global warming yet he flies all over the world on a big ass PRIVATE jet. He also tells us we need to help the poor while the vatican is strewn with priceless art and artifacts.
> 
> Oh, and you guys will love this. Next month the Pope is dropping his own music CD. It's a CD of his speeches set to "pop" music. And the best part....."some" of the proceeds will go to charity. REALLY!?! Only some? You have got to be kidding me!
> 
> Pope Francis to Release Pop-Rock Album 'Wake Up!' | Rolling Stone


Sorry Sasquatch, I really am not kidding you.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Keep in mind the pope is infallible! He has the ear of God and has a strong connection with him and is the spiritual leader of the Roman Catholic church. Yes, the church that was formed by Jesus Christ himself and the first pope was Peter himself!


The Roman "Catholic" Church was not started until 300 years later, by the Roman Emperor Constantine. I need no priest on earth to pray to heaven for me or to give me forgiveness.



> Hebrews 4:15 For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin. 16 Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need.
> 
> 1 Timothy 2:5 For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus;
> 
> 2 Peter 1:20 Knowing this first, that no prophecy of the scripture is of any private interpretation.


There is nothing in the Bible that states that Peter went to Rome. However, he does infer that wrote from Babylon, maybe thee area around it. 


> 1 Peter 5:13 The church that is at Babylon, elected together with you, saluteth you; and so doth Marcus my son.





BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Keep in mind he was elected from a huge pool of cardinals. They only get to be cardinals after devoting there life to Jesus Christ....


A group of "men" get together and choose God's representative on earth. 
You know the Apostles tried that too, when selecting a replacement for Judas?



> Acts 1:23 And they appointed two, Joseph called Barsabas, who was surnamed Justus, and Matthias. 24 And they prayed, and said, Thou, Lord, which knowest the hearts of all men, shew whether of these two thou hast chosen, 25 That he may take part of this ministry and apostleship, from which Judas by transgression fell, that he might go to his own place. 26 And they gave forth their lots; and the lot fell upon Matthias; and he was numbered with the eleven apostles.


They chosed Matthias who along with Joseph were subsiquintley not mentioned again in scripture. ...And the Catholic Church is still trying to select for God.

Paul was God's choice.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Keep in mind he was elected from a huge pool of cardinals. They only get to be cardinals after devoting there life to Jesus Christ. They are not young men because they have spent their entire lives proving their worth and commitment to Jesus Christ. I don't see how he could be deceiving everyone. Although in the end of times there is the antichrist I don't think the pope is that person. Who know if it turns out he is the anti christ then the second coming of christ will be almost upon us! I'm glad that you have a relationship with God and I hope you can continue to keep your faith growing stronger!  Have a blessed night and thanks for sharing.


 I guess you can fool some of the Papal some of the time........


----------

